# Norcold Conversion Kit



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the Norcold refrigeration conversion kit? Perhaps some temperature measurements for how cold it will keep food? Will it keep things frozen close to the plate?


----------



## LeftWinded (Jul 23, 2009)

*Norcold Tek II conversion kit*

Got one with an old boat. Worked fine during the survey and for a few month after the purchase, but too soon it stop cooling. Been using ice since. I'm trying to find someone who has some experience re-charging these units. You out there? Here is the info on mine:

Norcold TEK II Dual Voltage Ice Box Conversion System, 120V AC and 12/24 V DC, Model: SCQT-4407 (40W), HFC-134a SL, 2.6oz, 45G, Serial: QIN-0017, Compressor: SK-511M, 50Hz, Lot#04-01-26 SAWAFUJI

Roger
s/v Concession


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Captn Tom.. any idea how many cubic ft the box is? Generally the units will freeze if you set the thermostat low. If you have or get one that has a rectangular evaporator you can fit small things inside it for freezing. Best temp for refrigeration of most foods is 38. 

Leftwind... The 12 volt unit may have electrical problems, does it run at all?


----------



## gulftex (Mar 8, 2008)

*Norcold kit*

I have one of these units in my 34 catalina.The first one would not cool below 40 degrees.Nocold sent a new unite and it was installed by a marina mechanic.That was about 5 years ago.It works good in the winter,but will stop cooling for no reason,very unrelyable Don't waste your money,buy ice
Al 
34 catalina
Lake texoma,Tx


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Gulf tx, why did you let so much time go by instead of having made right in the beginning? By what you said it doesn't work in the heat of summer? Maybe the condenser needs a higher cfm fan. Or a keel cooler.


----------



## gulftex (Mar 8, 2008)

Denise
Unit does have extra fan. I think keel cooler would wood be to expensive for a 500.00 unit ,lake temp get to 85 degrees in summer.Thanks for your intrest
and suggestion
Al


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> Captn Tom.. any idea how many cubic ft the box is? Generally the units will freeze if you set the thermostat low. If you have or get one that has a rectangular evaporator you can fit small things inside it for freezing. Best temp for refrigeration of most foods is 38.
> 
> Leftwind... The 12 volt unit may have electrical problems, does it run at all?


Yepper, the icebox is 10 cubic feet. I'll insert a foam block in the lower end to make it a bit smaller so the Norcold kit can cool it.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

LeftWinded said:


> Got one with an old boat. Worked fine during the survey and for a few month after the purchase, but too soon it stop cooling. Been using ice since. I'm trying to find someone who has some experience re-charging these units. You out there? Here is the info on mine:
> 
> Norcold TEK II Dual Voltage Ice Box Conversion System, 120V AC and 12/24 V DC, Model: SCQT-4407 (40W), HFC-134a SL, 2.6oz, 45G, Serial: QIN-0017, Compressor: SK-511M, 50Hz, Lot#04-01-26 SAWAFUJI
> 
> ...


If the lines are the right size, you may be able to buy a small fitting to tap into the low side and recharge it there.


----------



## angel neira (Jul 24, 2017)

Good day to all.
I have a DE-561 Norcold Fridge 120/12 Volts in my 381 Catalina that stopped working. Checking the power pack we noticed that the 12 volt circuit Board is not working.
The power pack unit is no longer available. So, we trying to build a Voltage Inverter that will allow us to run the compressor, the problem that we are having is to determent the voltage needed to run the compressor.
Can any one give me an answer, We do believe that the compressor run at 24Volts steadily. Please tell me the amperage required

The compressor Mode is Sawafuji SK-615M,60hz 120/12 Volt. Power Pack: 61691122 (16601151009) was replaced on Yr. 2003 for this SP-235B Made in Malaysia sold by an old RV. dealer.

Much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

